# Good Eats For IBS June Recipe



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

This month's free recipe is Apricots Poached with Orange Zest.Apricots, one of early summer's unsung treasures, are best when cooked. Poaching them releases their juices and sugars, transforming the fruit from hard and dry, to delicious.


----------

